# Which plow?



## cody1018 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello all, Ive been doing some research on plows for a couple days now and i am still undecided about which plow i should get and what maker i should go with. Ive narrowed it down to Meyer, Boss, Western and Fisher. I know everyone has there own opinions on each of these plows but this is what i have heard about each of them. 

Boss- I have heard both good and bad things about their plows. More bad then good. Mainly that they break down a lot and are made cheap. Personally i dont like the hydraulic lift (would prefer chain lift) and i dont like the mounting system(mainly all the electrical). I also heard that you cant stack snow as high with a hydraulic lift as you can with a chain lift.

Meyer- Ive heard both bad and good with these plows as well. I havnt looked too much into their plows but they look pretty well built.

Western- Ive heard nothing but good about these plows.

Fisher- Same as Western. I really like their mounting system. The only question i have is can you adjust the chain length with their plows? So you can stack snow higher?


Would also like to know about Blizzard's Speedwing plow.

I look to do mainly driveways and would like to do a little bit of commercial plowing. So im looking for your guys advice on which maker and what type of plow.. Should i go the straight blade route, v-plow route or the adjustable length plow? (wide-out)

Also i have a 1986 k10 chevy truck. Would like to stay away from the half ton plows if possible.

Thanks


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I've always run a Fisher. I like the trip edge. I don't like the weight. Westerns seem nice but I don't like the whole blade tripping. I know nothing about Boss, but I hear good things.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a 18 year old boss plow that I mounted on my 89 chevy, and this plow has not broken down once it two years of use, the meyers plow I had fried two motors in three years and needed welding all the time.
The boss is a very tuff plow and I will allways plow with a boss plow now. good luck.

P S welcome to plowsite


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to Plowsite.
Apparently you haven't read any back posts to see all the things good and bad about the different plows. I would tend to go with a plow company that gave you good service when you break down in a storm.


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Western or Fisher.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Use the search button and STAY AWAY FROM MEYER! The other 3 are ALL great plows.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a Boss and love it. My advice would be to buy the Boss, Fisher or Western that has the best dealer support near you.


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Pushin 2 Please;1252624 said:


> Use the search button and STAY AWAY FROM MEYER! The other 3 are ALL great plows.


I agree about the Meyer, but didnt want to say it.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ford, Chevy, Dodge, everyone will have there own opinion... What matters the most is finding a good dealer close to home. You also have to consider what type of plowing will you be doing, straight or V Blade. No matter which brand you choose I would recommend a bottom trip plow, it's easier on the plow, your truck and your teeth


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

you have a 1/2 ton truck and dont want a 1/2 ton plow?
dealer service is more important then brand
Boss is my choice


----------



## as81808 (Nov 25, 2008)

western or fisher


----------



## 2007gmchts (Feb 26, 2011)

I personally have had bad luck with Western (hts). It's works well when it's not broken. Here in MN it's hard to get parts for them. It generally take Western at least a week to get the parts here. Can't say if it's Western or if it's the dealer. The half ton blades arent that bad. Yes they are short but still move snow. Backdrag just about as good as a big boy plow. Nice to be able to slide it around the shop easily if need be. I use mine for driveways and gas stations. The other up side to the half ton set up is your not going to be putting front ends and trannys in as often.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i love my fisher except when backdragging cause it glides over the snow i its more than a few inches. other than that its a great plow


----------



## Gibsonk (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got a western and like it. Buddys got a boss and likes that. you need a dealer close just in case thats the big thing.


----------



## jaudet71 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Not new to plowing only to this site.*

I am getting a new fisher SD plow on the 7th. Am just practicing my first post. I know I will need to modify. Current equipment etc.
Had only 3/4 ton in past but only plow my own yard.
2011 silverado LT crew cab. 875 miles. Will post picture when able. Now if able.


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Boss or western:salute:


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Plowing is not bad with an older K10 as long as some minor issues are addressed. You must install a steering box brace. It will save you a ton of money and headache down the road. They will handle most any 7.5' blade very well, but if you want the truck to last I would stay away from anything wider. A few have said to "stay away from Meyer" and I agree to a point, stay away from older Meyer stuff as they do have many weaknesses, but the newer "redesigned" Meyer products are actually quite good. I am not a big fan of direct lift plows (even though I currently own one) and in my experiences, chain lift plows do have their advantages, however chain length will not affect how high you can stack, the clearance above your a-frame will. If your looking for a less expensive, older unit, I would suggest Fisher or Western. If you are looking new then talk with your local contractors to see who they recommend most as far as best dealer support, then talk with local dealers and make an educated decision.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Rule Meyer out...

Now the biggest thing is are you looking to buy something new out of the box or something used?

For a new plow, boss, Fisher, Western are all very good plows, I would choose who has the best dealer support in your area.

For a used plow I would buy a Fisher. The reason I would buy fisher is the fact that you can upgrade plows and swap plows very easily if you wanted to upgrade year or width. Some may disagree with me, but the Fisher plow has been almost unchanged up until recent years. The mounting system is still the same, minues the luxury of the handle to do both sides at once. The older pumps are not as fast but they are fine. This biggest thing I would look for is that it is a 3 plug set up. The 2 plug system seems to have many downfalls (I own a 3 and 2 plug unit). 

On a K10 I would not go above a 7.5' plow. In the long run it will not handel a bigger blade as well, weather you are plowing your house or a route of residential.

This is my opionion and I hope no one takes it above that thinking I am critizing other brands or choices others have made on plows.


----------

